# 16-yr-old-boy-falls-from-fourth-floor-dies



## axes2t2 (Dec 7, 2011)

16-yr-old boy falls from fourth floor, dies - The Times of India

I knew him,he is my friend,he is my clan mate.

We came to know eachother via alteriw.net.We both along with so many others used to play modern warfare 2 multiplayer everyday.

R.I.P bro.

As he always used to play with sniper rifles and he had kept name as .50 Cal...my tribute to him
[YOUTUBE]TJzBm5dXKJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 7, 2011)

too Young To Die  , R.I.P


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2011)

A sad news RIP ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2011)

RIP


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 7, 2011)

Really very sad news.......he was just 16. RIP


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2011)

This is very sad. May his soul rest in eternal peace


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2011)

Really sad.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 7, 2011)

Very sad! RIP brother.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 7, 2011)

r.i.p


----------



## MatchBoxx (Dec 7, 2011)

Rest in peace brother.


----------



## maddy1205 (Dec 7, 2011)

RIP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2011)

This wasn't a fair call by GOD  RIP bro


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 7, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 7, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> This wasn't a fair call by GOD  RIP bro


you should not blame GOD he is knows everything ...
there are reasons why things happen


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 7, 2011)

Very Sad 

RIP ........... 

Why GOD is so unkind to good people ? I am always puzzled with this question.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The paper has printed "he fell" but his closet friends were saying it was a suicide because he couldn't handle the pressure of studies thrust on him.

I hope its not a suicide because anyone's life is too valuable to waste for the bullshit education system of India.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 8, 2011)

Tragic for parents to see their children die. 

RIP.


----------



## Anish (Dec 8, 2011)

Rest In Peace bro.

God is too ignorant in understanding humans.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2011)

RIP brother.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2011)

RIP


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rest in peace  brother .


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2011)

It is very unfortunate , and it is also unfortunate for you to loose such a close friend. My condolences


----------



## johnhawk (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re:*

Hello friend thanks for share this post here. I am very sad read this story. .....!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 13, 2011)

rest in peace  sad to hear..


----------

